
IOS Programming: The Big Nerd Ranch Guide (3rd Edition) - evo_9
http://www.amazon.com/iOS-Programming-Ranch-Edition-Guides/dp/0321821521/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332860302&sr=8-1-spell
======
nextstep
This was the first book I read (an older edition) when I was learning to
program for iOS. It is very accessible, but occasionally they gloss over the
details of some key things (like memory management). I would recommend
supplementing a book like this with the literature that Apple provides.

